# Racing Pigeon



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My daughter rescued one from the neighbours cat on Tuesday evening, it was in shock and completely knackered (as in tired out). I put it in a box in the garage, fed it some bird seed, bread and sugared water as per the RSPCA's advice.

From the leg rings and then the web I managed to locate the guy who runs the racing club to whom the pigeons owner belongs to.







I got the owners number and rang him up, he told me to let it go and it would find it's way home, how I don't know. Anyway I was about to do this, because I didn't know any better, when the club guy rang me back and said under no circumstances should I do that as the bird will just get lost again, it's from Sunderland and probably stupid.









The owner does not want to know, he won't come and collect, the racing club guy says it will get lost if I let it go and if I let it go then I'll worry about it.

All the time the bird is shitting all over my cycles and motorbikes.

What next?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd ring the RSPB and ask for further advice.

I'd be inclined though to let it go in a park if it has recovered


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This sounds like a boring, fluffy animal topic to me...you'll have Rich after you Mark.









I think I'd do what Griff says...the guy in Sunderland obviously doesn't give a dam, so what does it matter if it can't get "home". It needs to find a new home....either in a cat's mouth or the RSPCA who can pass it on to a local enthusiast.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

I have known a few fanciers in the past, once a bird has lost the ability to home it is no good to them for either racing or breeding.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you not just post it back to the Racing Club?


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Put it in a pie


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It could also be taken to the nearest bird sanctuary


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Do they like pies ?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

synchro said:


> Put it in a pie


Coincidentally I had pigeon for dinner at a nice restaurant last night. The menu said Perthshire Pigeon but maybe it was a Sunderland pigeon that got lost


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A shocking new development









Just spent 45 mins trying to get some sense out of the owner and the racing club manager, after much arguing the result was that the owner agreed to drive down and collect tomorrow. As I was on the phone I got a letter from the North of England Homing Union, a Lost Bird Notification, aknowledging that I had a stray pigeon and thanking me for my help, that was nice.









So.....................I went to check on the pigeon and guess what, after eating and shitting itself silly, at my expense, the freakin thing has gone and died on me.










Bye NEHE2006SP1000 it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats strange....since you said it was eating, I assumed it was on the road to recovery.









Have you kids been in the garage?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Lost opportunity Mark, you should have been feeding it sage & onion, you'd already be halfway there.










Made myself hungry now.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thats strange....since you said it was eating, I assumed it was on the road to recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my daughter and her two friends were in last night stroking it. It was fine, full of energy and had eaten a drank a lot, fine when I locked up about 10pm too. Weird, I think I will tell the owner that it flew away.









I keep thinking about bird flu but I know I am being silly.









Simon, you are all heart.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

there should be an inquiry into its passing, autopsy then come claims of abuse, failure to provide and perhaps other motives, ends up your paying 1.2 million in court awarded damages and costs. nope you in deep **** now M8 run and hide lol


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Lost opportunity Mark, you should have been feeding it sage & onion, you'd already be halfway there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's duck you big cheat


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

No wonder it got lost- whoever heard of a homing duck


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

foztex said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Lost opportunity Mark, you should have been feeding it sage & onion, you'd already be halfway there.
> ...


Couldn't find a pic of roast pigeon bigger than a thumbnail, and that looks so appetizing. It all ends up looking the same anyway


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> All the time the bird is shitting all over my cycles and motorbikes.


Pity, had it lived it might have become a welcome forum member of a type that is apparently absent if recent threads are to be believed.









On a serious point, doesn't the attitude of a lot of those involved in sport involving animal racing make you warm to humanity? My particular favourites are those b*st*ards in greyhound racing who beat the poor little buggers to death with shovels when they get past racing - their decency doesn't even run to the cost of a vet doing the (unnecessary) dirty deed painlessly.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

who was the last to see it alive, do you suspect foul play


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I blame Tony Blair


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:



> This sounds like a boring, fluffy animal topic to me...you'll have Rich after you Mark.


Yeah, but a thread that features shitting on bicycles can't be all bad









Maybe the bird was already sickening for something which might explain why the cat caught it in the first place. A pigeon's a bit big for a cat to catch easily, I'd have thought. But perhaps northern cats are harder than soft southern pussies


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I blame Tony Blair


 does he have keys to the garage?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The owner has left a load of messages on my phone.







I think I will sleep on it and think of gentle "let down" in the morning. Maybe I could just give him any old pigeon with the dead ones tags?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Email him the pic Mark









How many 9 year olds does it take to fight a Pigeon to death?

3

( apparently )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Tell him he was to late and you ate it









And it was bloody lovely so he should bring another with him


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

No no he's not dead, he's, he's restin'! Remarkable bird, the Norwegian Blue Pigeon, idn'it, ay? Beautiful plumage!.

Yeah! You stunned him, just as he was wakin' up! Norwegian Blues Pigeons stun easily, major.

Well, he's...he's, ah...probably pining for the fjords.

The Norwegian Blue Pigeon prefers kippin' on it's back! Remarkable bird, id'nit, squire? Lovely plumage!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

MarkF said:


> The owner has left a load of messages on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 put them on a budgie!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> No no he's not dead, he's, he's restin'! Remarkable bird, the Norwegian Blue Pigeon, idn'it, ay? Beautiful plumage!.
> 
> Yeah! You stunned him, just as he was wakin' up! Norwegian Blues Pigeons stun easily, major.
> 
> Well, he's...he's, ah...probably pining for the fjords.


PMSL!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Email him the pic Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly pissed myself Jason.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Another victim of the cold hearted killer that is felix domesticus


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Another victim of the cold hearted killer that is felix domesticus


It makes a change from you blaiming Blairus Scapegoaticus for everything.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Another victim of the cold hearted killer that is felix domesticus
> ...


...but undoubtedly as 'poorly'


----------

